# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Freeridecontest

## Beauty

Kommt jemand von Euch zum Freeride Contest am Ankogel oder nach Heiligenblut ? Infos gibts hier: www.wieserevent.at/?page_id=12

Nicht übermäßig professionell aber sehr lustig und der Schnee sollte auch passen.

----------


## maxthedude

hat irgendwer eine ahnung ob die contest reihe auch heuer wieder stattfindet? 
auf der homepage liest es sich zwar so - jedoch gibs noch keine termine oder ähnliches ..

----------


## daday

hey das schaut ja cool aus,

kann mir da wer ein paar infos geben? wie kann ich da teilnehmen? was brauchts (ausser dem können) wie schauts dort stimmungs mässig aus was gibts sonst noch zu wissen?

lg  :Wink:

----------

